# Nuggs should pickup Sam Cassell



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Dude is a smart PG who can hit threes...AC is a not-so-smart PG who likes to make turnovers.

No brainer.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

What is sam cassell? He's not retired but he doesn't play. Like Keith van Horn. it makes no sense at all.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It makes total sense.
He's an aging PG who wasn't picked up early, so he'll be solid in a short season.

Who would you rather have running point in the playoffs when Billups is on the bench...an older, experienced PG who can hit the 3, or a guy who averages more TO's than any other player on the team?

AC is solid defensively, but horrible wiht the ball.
Last night's game with Atlanta proved it. Nuggs up late, Karl pulls JR to the bench in favor of the human turnover, AC. Nuggs win by one because of 4 turnovers late in the game!!! AC does not know how to control the game the way the Nuggs need.

IN the playoffs, AC will cost us at least 2 victories.

Pick up Sam I Am, and let him run the show for 15 min/night.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

sam gives up more points than he scores. He's useless on defense and he can't do anything but shoot mid-range jumpers anymore. There's a reason the celtics wouldn't play him. He's done.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

See the newest thread about signing Jason Hart...not the best option, but a solid one to push AC to let him know he's more than expendable.


----------

